# Young's season may be finished



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/sports/20100407_Sixers_Notes___Young_s_season_may_be_finished.html



> Before Tuesday night's game against the Detroit Pistons, 76ers coach Eddie Jordan said it was "very possible" that forward Thaddeus Young is done for the season.
> 
> The Sixers have five games remaining.
> 
> Young fractured his right thumb in a March 15 game against the New York Knicks. He has not played since.


----------

